# Steaks



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Some may not know how to cook a proper deer steak.

You need to thaw your meat in the fridge. When it's thawed take it out and set it on the counter for a half hour to bring it up to room temperature. When it's coming up to room temperature add seasoning. I like salt, pepper, seasonal onions and mushrooms. I didn't do these with onions and mushrooms!









You need a cast iron pan if you want to be any type of real cook. It just makes them taste better. Put it on the stove and bring up to high heat. I also turn oven on to 450. I'll explain later. Add olive oil. When it starts to smoke add steaks








Don't touch them for a minute or so and get a good sear.








When both sides are seared I put the pan in the oven to finish cooking.







maybe one or two minutes. 
When there done I take them out and cover with foil for 5 minutes or so. Never poke or cut to check doneness.








Never over cook it makes deer steak tough!







eat with what ever steak sause you like.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Great, I just ate a full lunch and seeing that made me immediately hungry again.


-DallanC


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Great tutorial!!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

That looks really good.

When I make venison steaks, I also start out like this, with sea salt and pepper, and fry them.

But then I pour some red wine (any kind will do, and port makes an even sweeter dish), over them and let them simmer for about an hour. Then you can cut them with a fork.

This saute then goes good over boiled red potatoes, fresh green beans or asparagus, with caramelized shallots or yams on the side.

Jeeze your photos are making me really hungry!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I like it, I use butter over Olive Oil though, burnt olive oil tastes bitter to me...but not so much to others. 

And cast iron is definitely key!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> This is my favorite thread.
> 
> .


I think the other threads feel cheated on now. You probably tell all the other threads that, don't you.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I also start my steaks off this way, sear on either side 2-3 minutes. 

But instead of putting in the oven, I put about 2 tablespoons of butter in the pan and spoon the melted butter over the steaks. Then I place the steaks on a plate and rest them. Then while they are resting, take a heaping tablespoon of sour cream, stir into the drippings, and give it a shot of balsamic vinegar as well. Makes the best steak sauce I've ever had.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I also start my steaks off this way, sear on either side 2-3 minutes.
> 
> But instead of putting in the oven, I put about 2 tablespoons of butter in the pan and spoon the melted butter over the steaks. Then I place the steaks on a plate and rest them. Then while they are resting, take a heaping tablespoon of sour cream, stir into the drippings, and give it a shot of balsamic vinegar as well. Makes the best steak sauce I've ever had.


O man I've got to try this!

Anyone else with a twist on steaks?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Those look delicious! I don't own a cast iron skillet, but I'm going to buy one! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I also start my steaks off this way, sear on either side 2-3 minutes.
> 
> But instead of putting in the oven, I put about 2 tablespoons of butter in the pan and spoon the melted butter over the steaks. Then I place the steaks on a plate and rest them. Then while they are resting, take a heaping tablespoon of sour cream, stir into the drippings, and give it a shot of balsamic vinegar as well. Makes the best steak sauce I've ever had.


SOLD!!!  Gonna try that for sure!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, some awesome recipes have already been shared that I plan on trying! I am kind of boring and use the following recipe on all my wild game steaks - mix together 1/2 cup of water, 1/2 cup of oil, and a couple tablespoons of Montreal Steak Seasoning. Add steaks to the marinade and place in fridge for 8 hours prior to cooking. Put the steaks on the grill right out of the bag and cook until done to preference.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Wow, some awesome recipes have already been shared that I plan on trying! I am kind of boring and use the following recipe on all my wild game steaks - mix together 1/2 cup of water, 1/2 cup of oil, and a couple tablespoons of Montreal Steak Seasoning. Add steaks to the marinade and place in fridge for 8 hours prior to cooking. Put the steaks on the grill right out of the bag and cook until done to preference.


Yessss on this, another fan of Montreal steak seasoning for venison. I do it similarly to you and prefer grilling to medium rare. Delicious! :EAT:

Dang, now I'm really bumming the tag soup this year. :-(


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried this tonight. They turned out great! I over-cooked them a little, but they were still delicious. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I made steaks last night. They turned out really good.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

What do you do when your wife and kids are out of town???

You look through the UWN for recipes to try while watching the World Series. The deer steak on the left has salt, pepper, and onion powder. The deer steak on the right has Montreal Steak seasoning.



The best part about the night, other than the Cubs forcing a game 6, was idratherbehunting's steak sauce - holy awesomeness!



Watching the World Series just wouldn't be complete without some fresh South Dakota pheasant breasts...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like to use Kosher Salt-- it has a different flavor. It provides a slight crust on the steak and browns them well. Sprinkle the salt over the steak 10-20 minutes before cooking, as the steak comes to room temp. This give the salt a chance to penetrate the muscle. And the Kosher Salt is more dense than table salt so you'll want to not use as much until you get a feel for the quantity.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wanted to bump this thread. I was browsing through the recipes and decided to try this one out. I used SW's steak instructions with Idratherbe's steak sauce......AWESOME. On my third go around I sautéed some mushrooms and added them to the sauce. I served each steak with a spoofull of sauce and a couple shrooms. Amazing!

Another UWN recipe logged into the cookbook of all-time favorites!-----SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks great! I'll have to give the sauce a try sometime. 

I usually season steaks with salt, pepper, and a generous dusting of garlic powder. Throw them on a nice hot grill to get a good sear. Once I flip the steak over, I put a slice of butter on top and grill for a couple more minutes. Take off the grill to rest for a few minutes.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So I have to ask, who here is a fan of the Spade L Beef seasoning? That stuff is the cats meow to me. We eat it on everything. 

But I think one of the best ways I have ever ate steak, was putting a metal rod through a tenderloin. Lathering on the spade L and cooking it over a open fire rotisserie style. Cutting and eating little chunks off as you cook it.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

hunting777 said:


> So I have to ask, who here is a fan of the Spade L Beef seasoning? That stuff is the cats meow to me. We eat it on everything.
> 
> But I think one of the best ways I have ever ate steak, was putting a metal rod through a tenderloin. Lathering on the spade L and cooking it over a open fire rotisserie style. Cutting and eating little chunks off as you cook it.


I have seen it at stores before, but never tried it. I guess I'll have to try it.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I have seen it at stores before, but never tried it. I guess I'll have to try it.


Don't mess with the fish and pork. not as good. Beef is where it is at!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I like deer steaks dipped in seasoned flour and pan fried in oil.8)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Call me crazy, but I like deer steaks dipped in seasoned flour and pan fried in oil.8)


You're crazy! We do ours in butter, sometimes even garlic butter.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

and then there's bacon.......drops mic.--------SS


----------

